# New Zealand WH



## gnolanman (May 13, 2013)

Hi everyone and anyone,

I got apporved for a 1 year working holiday in New Zealand recently so I'm looking for any advice at all on what to do, good places to live, cities with a good music scene, nightlife, all and sundry really. 
Probably arriving there sometime in August, I know it'll still be winterish but heard there's still lots to do and it should give me time to get on my feet before summer rolls in.

Anyway, any response would be greatly appreciated.

Cheers


----------



## topcat83 (Apr 16, 2009)

gnolanman said:


> Hi everyone and anyone,
> 
> I got apporved for a 1 year working holiday in New Zealand recently so I'm looking for any advice at all on what to do, good places to live, cities with a good music scene, nightlife, all and sundry really.
> Probably arriving there sometime in August, I know it'll still be winterish but heard there's still lots to do and it should give me time to get on my feet before summer rolls in.
> ...


Welcome to the Forum. 
Do you like skiing or snowboarding? If so, head for the hills! There are some great ski resorts aroung Mount Ruapehu (skiing on an active volcano - only in New Zealand!) and more in South Island. Look at Queenstown, Lake Tekapo, Methven for a starter.

And if you are that way inclined there's still scuba diving! One of the 'cool things' my son does is skiing in the morning then scuba diving in the afternoon!


----------



## Toni in Auckland (Nov 25, 2012)

gnolanman said:


> Hi everyone and anyone,
> 
> I got apporved for a 1 year working holiday in New Zealand recently so I'm looking for any advice at all on what to do, good places to live, cities with a good music scene, nightlife, all and sundry really.
> Probably arriving there sometime in August, I know it'll still be winterish but heard there's still lots to do and it should give me time to get on my feet before summer rolls in.
> ...


Wellington is your best bet. Auckland hasn't got much of a scene and Queenstown is expensive and full of drunks.


----------

